# Fluval G3



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone have one of these? Any experiences you might like to share? Groovy modern equipment or goofball waste of money. You tell me.

Rick


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

There are many reviews online Rick. The filter works fine, but it's very expensive for what you get. The filter does 185 gph, which is about the rating of Eheim 2071 for $190 at J&L. The G3 is $279 at Petsandponds.com. I think the cartridges are expensive, but it is nice looking and some guys really like them.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I think lots of people shy away from it because of its cost. Fluval makes decent filters. I dont know anyone with this filter. Looks like you need to give us a review on it. I think I have owned almost all types of filters. Each have their pros and cons. I am interested to hear your opinion on it.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. it is a nice fancy filter but more technology might mean more problems. but it does have a lot of useful info on the display. i am a Fluval fan but i think i will let this one sit on the market and see what happens. i would get the G6 if i did get one. but not yet. Cheers


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

They've slashed the price on these numerous times already. Very tough to sell a high end filter like this that does no better in flowrate or mech/bio filtration than a filter half its price. Pretty high tech and is a neat showpiece. Cartridges I'm not a big fan of. I'm sure its a fine filter for those people that want a gadgety filter.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Rick,

Haven't run one of these myself so i cant chime in here 100 %, but from speaking to a few LFS owners and their staff some of them have mentioned customers were having issues with the electronic display and keypad.Failures were occurring frequently and some were returned.Gonna agree with Gary's/Tony's comment about water turnover and flow and say not too impressed with those numbers and would be looking towards an EHEIM instead.Another thing i don't like either, one too many useless cartridges if you ask me and quite confusing for the beginner plus the cost of each.Need to keep it simple if you ask me, but those are my thoughts.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

King eds has the rena xp3 bran new on for $114... I dont think I could justify paying more than double for a filter with way less flowrate. Unless it was a showpiece with the filter visible or something like that

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Canister filters aren't always about flow rate. There's biological filtration to consider. That's why in most tests the Eheim 2080 outperformed the FX5 in the conversion of ammonia to nitrate. There is such a thing as too much for for canisters. That's why I normally advise people to save their money if they just want more flow, and the tank is mechanically clean (no floaties) and just buy a powerhead(s). It's way more efficient to move water without filtration than with. And that excess flow doesn't always mean better filtration. I have an Eheim 2028 right alongside an XP3 and in a week, even without the polishing pads, the XP3 is already flowing less water than the Eheim and by the time it's time to clean the XP3 is not performing much better than a freshly cleaned 2213. All things considered, I don't have have too much against this Fluval except cost (filter itself and the cartridges). I run Purigen in my canisters, so my canisters cost me nothing other than electricity and a little bleach to recharge the Purigen once a month or so. But if I had to change the cartridges on the 7 canisters I'm running.....


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I am thinking of buying purigen too but the bag cost $15 and the purigen was like $40 so I am nto too sure. Just a small package is $18 but it wil sit in my filter with lots of room around it....Is it worth it in your opinion? Does the bag break easily?
By the way, i have read that too much flow rate is not alwasy desirable. It dpeends on if you need more biological or more mechanical filteration.
I saw this on disply in PJ Pets. Think you can aks them for a demonstration.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaChem Purigen Filter Media - 100 mL

$9 pre bagged. I've only had to throw away one bag in my 3 years of use and it was because I overfilled it and tried to put it in a small canister (I buy the 1 litre jars on sale on Boxing Day and use "the Bag" instead of the prebagged). So some of my bags are 3 years old. I have bags in 3 of my canisters while my 125 gallon is using a TLF phosban reactor be get more contact. It's more efficient but messier, but I have a lot of messy plecos in that tank.


----------

